# Magnification Range



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm in the market for a new scope to put on my dedicated coyote thumper and would like everyone's feedback to what magnification range they prefer when hunting dogs? I've narrowed my choices down to either a Viper HS or Lupy VX-R or maybe a NF if I can justify the extra cost to my wife. Thanks for everyone's replies

Knutson


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I use to run a 4.5-14x50 Mark 4 and it was fine. I'm now running a NF 5.5-22x50 NSX. I really like having the extra magnification but it isn't necessary. I usually keep it at 11x and if I have something way out there or have time to crank it up I will. I also like the extra magnification for taking a look at a strange spot way out there. I can't tell you what the best magnification is, that's a personal opinion and you'll just have to give it a try. 

You can't hit what you can't see.

xdeano


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Right now I'm running a nikon buckmaster 6-18 which I like but I really don't like the limited FOV on 6x. The Max range I would engage a yote would be 300-400 but would still like to practice punching paper out to 800. Too bad they can't make a 1-20 power scope


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Its all personal preference.

One rifle wears a 6-18 the other a 6.5-20. 99% of my shooting is on the highest power I have available to me whether its 100 yards or 1000. In EXTREME low light I might bump it down to 10x.

What can I say, I like watching the fleas frolick before I pull the trigger.

If you have target acquisition problems, lower powers will give you less headaches.

The only time IMO real high magnification is a hindrance is hot hot hot weather and mirage. But thats where quality glass comes in. Cheap, low contrast glass will be a bear with mirage even on lower powers.


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

I shoot an 8-32x56 Sightron SIII and love it, you see more and more of these hitting the competition scene for good reason, great value for the glass. Mine has tracked perfectly and held zero as well, no complaints.

You may want to look at Bushnell's new HDMR 3.5-21 power scope. Or the new Leupold vx6 4-24 or 3-18 power scopes. All will run you around $1200, so not quite as much as the NXS, but more than what you seem to be looking to spend. However, they give you a lower power for closer range and give you a bit more on the top than normal scopes.

It is really a personal choice, but you wont regret stepping up in quality, the Sightron SIII's, Viper PST's, Nightforces, that new HDMR seems to be impressing a lot of people, and bushnell is standing behind them 100% with the issues that have come up. The first load seemed to have some issues with Chromatic Aberration, a glow around white objects, these are being replaced for customers in timely manor and things have been made right.

Weavers 3-15 power tactical may be worth a look for you as well. 
It's tough, I'm a magnification junkie, I know most don't think 8-32 power for a calling rig, so I tend to just list options to look at as opposed to a steadfast recommendation of a specific make, model and power range.


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

I shoot a 6-24 and it is always on 6x. I like being able to turn it up a ways for a long shot or checking out a suspicious looking spot as well, it always stays on 6x while calling though.

BBJ, out of curiosity are you calling or doing a lot of spot and stalk? I couldn't imagine shooting at a coyote under 100yds with my scope maxed out or trying to get on the second one as its kicking in the afterburners. But I guess if you like to check em for fleas before you pull the trigger that's the way to do it.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

used a 3x9 for years on a .243. On my old .22-250 I had a 4.5-14 that I really liked as well. Most of my shots were inside 300 yards though, and many were at dogs already running.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I like a range where my max power is at or right around 20. Is 20 power needed for coyote hunting, probably not. But I find my self doing more and more recreational shooting and I do most of that on 20 power so long as the conditions allow for it. If a coyote is at 150 or so and still coming in, I'll be in the mid power range. If he's sitting on his *** at 300, I'll be on 20. Don't think I'll ever buy another scope with less than 20 power, unless I develop an unforeseen interest in a semi auto of some sorts.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I have Leupold' 's VXI 2-7 on my CZ 527 American .223 and FO's on my 835 12g.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

coyotebuster said:


> I shoot a 6-24 and it is always on 6x. I like being able to turn it up a ways for a long shot or checking out a suspicious looking spot as well, it always stays on 6x while calling though.
> 
> BBJ, out of curiosity are you calling or doing a lot of spot and stalk? I couldn't imagine shooting at a coyote under 100yds with my scope maxed out or trying to get on the second one as its kicking in the afterburners. But I guess if you like to check em for fleas before you pull the trigger that's the way to do it.


99% calling.

I shot one the other weekend that I couldnt get stopped at 80 yards on 20x. Happened to fast to spot any fleas. :lol:

Ive never had a problem with target acquisition. I spend a lot of time with a rifle in my hands and picking up the target just becomes second nature. Its all about familiarizing yourself with the weapon to the point it becomes part of you.

Now for the guys that have acquisition problems, than lower power will benefit them greatly.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I have a 3-9 on mine and always have mine on 5X. If they hang up at 300 I will turn it up but 99% of my coyotes I shoot are on 5X. My deer rifle has a 3-9 on it and I always have it on 5X too.


----------



## phutch30 (Nov 18, 2010)

ive got a 6-21 that I keep at about 10 for anything under 200 then I turn it up. Just gotta remember to turn it back down. It really sucks when one wont stop and you try to aquire at point blank and just see grey.


----------

